# Cavajacks or Jackalier



## Rachel Evans (Nov 12, 2015)

Not many seem to know much about Cavajacks. This is Bobby my Cavajack he'sfull of life very loving and very clever. I would recommend this cross if you like walking he can keep going for miles. But he still loves to be super close to you. He makes us smile every day. Anyone else have one? Would love to see them


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bobby is very handsome.

I've never heard of a Cavajack before.


----------



## BrackenFlight (Mar 9, 2015)

What lovely ears amd eyes he has!  I love cavi's and crosses, but could never let myself have one because i'm scared of the health problems they can get. :c


----------



## Rachel Evans (Nov 12, 2015)

I was told having a cross can extend their life. My friend always had Cavaliers but all died around 9 to 10 years so fingers crossed he will live longer on account of his cross breeding.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

He's gorgeous, Rachel, sweet expression on his handsome little face!


----------

